# How to take advantage of the new CRTC cell phone 2 year rule



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

So my wife's contract was one of the 3 year ones, that she can now break out of.

I looked at Telus' web page to check out phones she could buy. And for anything that would be a significant upgrade on what she has now. (she has the Iphone 5) the prices were outrageous for a 2 year contract. (Note: we have all apple products for our phones/tablets). I know on here, everyone recommends buying the unlocked phones but of course the prices are even higher. 

Everyone is jumping up with joy over this change, and all I see is a new "opportunity" to spend $500 for a slight phone upgrade and a new contract.

We're both with Telus and we get a cheaper plan through my work. We don't really have much of a bluff to say we can switch to another company for a cheaper rate. 

So is this change actually beneficial to anyone who doesn't normally upgrade their phone early? What am I missing, all I see is shorter plans but significantly more expensive phones than with the 3 year plans.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

CalgaryPotato said:


> So my wife's contract was one of the 3 year ones, that she can now break out of.
> 
> Everyone is jumping up with joy over this change, and all I see is a new "opportunity" to spend $500 for a slight phone upgrade and a new contract.
> 
> ...


Decisions, decisions! It used to be so simple a few years ago, buy yer own cellphone and just pay them the monthly rate..but Big Three weren't making enough
money, so they came out with these ZERO dollar down plans and a tab to pay off whatever cellphone that you chose over a 3 year contract.
Now the CTRC has told them..no no..you can't hold your customers to slavery..we will allow them to get out of the contract after 2 years.

The Big Three don't like the gov't telling them to run their own business, so they say..ok..sure we will allow you to get out of the 3 year contract after only 2 years,
but then..your plan will change..instead of x gigs of data each month..you now get x- gigs of data and anything after that..you will pay through the nose!
BTW...we have a nice new generation iphone X+ 1 LTE + HSD and it will only cost $600, which you can pay a bit off monthly along with your new data plan.:biggrin:

Winning by losing...


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

It's a case of "be careful what you wish for". The market screamed for an end to 'unfair' 3 year contracts and now we're screwed.

I got in just in time. I got a brand new iPhone 5 FREE with Rogers on a 3 year plan. Love it. ($700 phone at the time).


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

The 2 year plan rule just caused initial prices to be higher ... some of the other rules seem pretty good though.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I was told by Telus I can go to another contract but there will be a $50 cancellation fee...is this correct? They say my 3 year contract to pay for the phone is over but the contract was still 3 years??? wtf


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Eder said:


> I was told by Telus I can go to another contract but there will be a $50 cancellation fee...is this correct? They say my 3 year contract to pay for the phone is over but the contract was still 3 years??? wtf


If your current contract period is over you are on a month to month payment (like I am right now) and free to go on another contract at anytime with no fees.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Eder said:


> I was told by Telus I can go to another contract but there will be a $50 cancellation fee...is this correct? They say my 3 year contract to pay for the phone is over but the contract was still 3 years??? wtf


As I said above..it's not just a win situation for consumers...currently saddled with an existing 3 yr contract and you want out early..it could cost
you more. New contracts will be 2 yrs, but that is a entirely different matter.



> Some customers are also weighing whether it makes sense to cancel early or not. Since the wireless code essentially limited contract terms to two years, the carriers have since increased monthly rates, saying they have less time over which to recoup the subsidy they provide upfront on smartphones or other mobile devices.
> 
> That means *committing to a new two-year term could come with a new smartphone, but it could also come with a more expensive plan.*


C'mon cell phone users..you want a free (Zero dollars) phone and a "shorter" existing 3 yr contract? That will cost you MORE! The Telcos are not in business as "nice guys" to give away freebees with promotions without recouping their losses somehow..it's all in the fine print. 



> The CRTC added that *those who signed a contract between June 3, 2013, and Dec. 2, 2013, when the code first came into force, can still be charged an early cancellation fee. *“But it will be calculated according to the wireless code and not their contract, and so it will likely be significantly smaller than it otherwise would have been (because it was likely that their fee would have been calculated over 36 months prior to the code coming into effect for them),” she said.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

I just upgraded my phone to a new Galaxy sumpthinorother through my work group deal. 
$19 + 2 year no data pkg at 20/month. 
Same deal I got on my last Galaxy with its 3 yr contract. Just shorter. So I benefited. 
This new phone is WAY more powerful than my last one.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

These new rules are horrible. I use to get a top of the line free phone every 3 years, now it's like pulling teeth to get a $100 credit. Plan fees have gone up as a result as well. The big 3 will continue to profit. Complain all you want.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I think 3 year contracts are insane. You're kookoo bananas if you think they were a good thing or if you ever signed one. Why would you ever lock yourself into a contract for that long for a phone?

You don't have to pay $700 for a new iphone 6. For example the Asus Zenfone 2 is $250 with no contract, unlocked. It's a state of the art phone. If you really must have an apple you can get a refurbished iphone 5 for pretty cheap too.

I've been with Wind Mobile for 5 years now and have been paying $35/month for unlimited data with NO contract. 

On the other hand as a Bell and Rogers shareholder I love that people are over paying them, hope it continues.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Well call me banana's. I was getting a free $500-700 phone every 3 years and paying $30 / month for an excellent corporate plan with Bell. I have no problem with a long term contract when I know I'm getting great value. Now plans are more expensive and phones are no longer free on most corporate plans. I'm currently in negotiations to see if we can work out a better deal, stick with 3 yr contract for members, etc...


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

Sherlock said:


> I think 3 year contracts are insane. You're kookoo bananas if you think they were a good thing or if you ever signed one. Why would you ever lock yourself into a contract for that long for a phone?
> 
> You don't have to pay $700 for a new iphone 6. For example the Asus Zenfone 2 is $250 with no contract, unlocked. It's a state of the art phone. If you really must have an apple you can get a refurbished iphone 5 for pretty cheap too.
> 
> ...


So you want me to pay to replace an iphone 5 with a refurbished iphone 5? I get that I could buy an android cheaper.... that doesn't really solve the problem though. That I'd still be paying more for that android than I would have under the old 3 year plans.

The 3 year plans never bothered me, that was plenty often enough to replace my phone and at a cheap cost for the latest and greatest. Before smart phones I used to get 4-5 years out of my phone.


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

hystat said:


> I just upgraded my phone to a new Galaxy sumpthinorother through my work group deal.
> $19 + 2 year no data pkg at 20/month.
> Same deal I got on my last Galaxy with its 3 yr contract. Just shorter. So I benefited.
> This new phone is WAY more powerful than my last one.


That is a great deal... the Galaxy S6 is $250 with the 2 year contract through Telus for comparison. (assuming that is what you got)


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

My plan is 62.50 taxes included.. its a Manitoba plan, even though I live in alberta.. went to change for an AB number and the plan would be $85 a month to have a similar plan
with telus

when it expires my understanding is that you can keep it month to month, same rate

i think its better to save monthly, than buying newer expensiver plans

my friend saw a quebec plan for $40 a month, called bell about a dozen times, said he was a member for 10 years..etc.. finally someone agreed to give him the deal, and keep his alberta number!
(guessing with quebecer they have more competition)


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

cainvest said:


> If your current contract period is over you are on a month to month payment (like I am right now) and free to go on another contract at anytime with no fees.


+1


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

CalgaryPotato said:


> So you want me to pay to replace an iphone 5 with a refurbished iphone 5? I get that I could buy an android cheaper.... that doesn't really solve the problem though. That I'd still be paying more for that android than I would have under the old 3 year plans.
> 
> The 3 year plans never bothered me, that was plenty often enough to replace my phone and at a cheap cost for the latest and greatest. Before smart phones I used to get 4-5 years out of my phone.


I dont' understand why you're replacing an iphone 5? What does it not do that you need to do?


----------



## PrairieGal (Apr 2, 2011)

The big companies are going to get their money one way or the other.

I bought a pay as you go Telus phone that I am using on Koodo for $15/month which includes unlimited texting. I pay for phone minutes on top of that, but since I rarely use any, it costs next to nothing. It suits me.


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

Sherlock said:


> I dont' understand why you're replacing an iphone 5? What does it not do that you need to do?


We don't have too, which is a big part of my point. A 2 year old phone is still basically cutting edge. 

But if we wait a year before buying another phone, it's still going to be $500 for the newer phone. I know sometimes you can negotiate the price down on plans if you bring your own phone, but it isn't anywhere close to the $20/month that you pay off on your phone per month, when you are on a contract.


----------

